# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση nautilia.gr στο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης 09/05/2010

## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη της ιστοσελίδας μας, 
Το *n**@**utilia.**gr* είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας καλέσει την *Κυριακή 9 Μαΐου* σε ξενάγηση στους χώρους του *Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης.* Το Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης βρίσκεται στην Πέτρινη *Αποθήκη μεταξύ της δεξαμενής Βασιλειάδη και του πρώην υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας*. 
Το *Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης* αποτελεί ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό οργανισμό ο οποίος λειτουργεί χωρίς κρατικές επιδοτήσεις, οπότε για να περιοριστούν τα έξοδα του μουσείου ο χώρος του παραμένει κλειστός στο ευρύ κοινό. Ωστόσο το *n**@**utilia.**gr* πέτυχε το δωρεάν άνοιγμα των θυρών του για τα μέλη μας. Η συλλογή του μουσείου περιλαμβάνει ναυτικά εργαλεία και βοηθήματα από την αρχαία ως τη σύγχρονη εποχή, μοντέλα πλοίων, πίνακες με ναυτικά θέματα και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα εκθέματα σχετικά με την ιστορία και τη ζωή του έλληνα ναυτικού.
Η ξενάγηση θα ξεκινήσει στις *11:30*, και θα παρακαλέσουμε να είστε όλοι εγκαίρως, ώστε να μπορέσετε να την παρακολουθήσετε. 
Για να μπορέσετε να παραβρεθείτε θα πρέπει να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή μέχρι τις 06/05/2010 στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr . Τα στοιχεία που χρειαζόμαστε είναι : nickname, ονοματεπώνυμο και κινητό τηλέφωνο.
museumolp.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ήταν ένα καταπληκτικό πρωινό. Παρόλο που είχα δει τη σελίδα του Μουσείου η σημερινή επίσκεψη ήταν πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία. 

Είδαμε από κοντά κειμήλια της ναυτικής μας παράδοσης και ιστορίας, που με μεράκι και αγάπη συγκέντρωσε το προσωπικό του μουσείου.

Σίγουρα δεν θα είναι η τελευταία μας επίσκεψη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όπως έγραψε παραπάνω και ο Παναγιώτης, ήταν ένα ξεχωριστό και μοναδικό πρωϊνό.

Το _Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης_ είναι ένας πολύτιμος θεματοφύλακας  της ναυτικής παράδοσης, της ναυτικής τέχνης, του ναυτικού πολιτισμού.

Βρεθήκαμε όλοι μαζί στην παλιά αποθήκη του _ΟΛΠ_ στη σκιά του _SUPERFAST XII._

Και τι δεν είδαμε σ' αυτό το Μουσείο.
Από το μοντέλο της Αθηναϊκής Τριήρους - _"Αθηνά"_ μέχρι το μοντέλο μιας δεκάμετρης ψαριανής γαλιότας.
Από το υπέροχο _σκοπελίτικο τρεχαντήρι_ _"¶γιο Εφραίμ"_ (με ΝΠ 33) που γλύτωσε το κόψιμο την τελευταία στιγμή, μέχρι το _πρυάρι-γαΐτα_ Μεσολογγίου-Αμβρακικού.

Ναυτικοί χάρτες, ναυτικά όργανα (παλινώριο, εξάντες, κ.ά), εξαρτήματα πλοίων, φάροι, έργα τέχνης, και τόσα άλλα.

Ανάμεσα σε όλα αυτά συγκινηθήκαμε αντικρύζοντας το περίφημο μοντέλο του _"Αγγέλικα"_ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου.
Ποιος μπορεί να ξεχάσει την εξαίσια _Μελίνα Μερκούρη"Αγγέλικα"_ να στέκεται δίπλα ακριβώς σ' αυτό το μοντέλο στη_"Φαίδρα"_ , ταινία-μύθος του Ζυλ Ντασσέν.

Και ακόμα μια αναπαράσταση γέφυρας εμπορικού πλοίου με το τιμόνι από ένα l_iberty_ να ξυπνά μνήμες σε όσους το έζησαν και το άγγιξαν και να εξάπτει τη φαντασία σε όσους δεν το είδαν ποτέ από κοντά.

Ακόμα υπάρχουν πολλά αντικείμενα από την _οικογένεια Τυπάλδου._
Μεταξύ αυτών έπιπλα, σκεύη από τα πλοία, φυλλάδια, φωτογραφίες των πλοίων και άλλα πολλά.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους ανθρώπους του _Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης_ και, βέβαια, ένα ακόμα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους διοργανωτές της εκδήλωσης από το _nautilia.gr
_ 
Ας δούμε τώρα το τιμόνι ενός _liberty 

_liberty Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης.jpg

Και ακόμα ένα souvenir από το _"Ακρόπολις"_ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου.  

Ακρόπολις Τυπάλδος.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Τι να πω εγώ παραπάνω, τα είπαν όλα τα παιδιά. Ήταν μοναδική εμπειρία. 
Θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ όλους όσους έχουν δουλέψει και μοχθήσει για τη δημιουργία αυτού του χώρου και να τους ευχαριστήσω για την θερμή φιλοξενία τους. 
Έχετε την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση όλων μας στο έργο σας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όποιος δεν ήρθε χθες σίγουρα έχασε. Και τι δεν είδαμε μέσα σε αυτό το χώρο. Να πω την αλήθεια, η εξωτερική εμφάνιση του κτιρίου σε καμία περίπτωση δε σε προετοιμάζει για το τι θα αντικρίσεις. Όμως άνθρωποι που εργάστηκαν με μεράκι και αγάπη προς τη θάλασσα, έστεισαν έναν πραγματικό θυσαυρό. Υποστηριχτής της προσπάθειας αυτής, ο Καπετάν Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος που για ακόμη μία φορά αποδεικνύει έμπρακτα τη ναυτοσύνη και τη φιλοπατρία του. 
Συγχαρητήρια στους υπευθύνους του μουσείου αλλά και στην αγαπημένη μας σελίδα του nautilia που οργάνωσε μία τόσο όμορφη εκδήλωση.

----------


## banakas

εγω θελω να ξαναπαω, να χαζεψω τους χαρτες,!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H εκθεση ηταν πολυ σημαντικη με πλουσια εκθεματα και για εμενα το πιο σημαντικο εκθεμα ηταν το αγγελικα.Ειχα επισκευθει την εκθεση αυτη το 2000 στα εγκαινεια της.Αλλα δυστυχως δεν κραταγα την  μηχανη μαζι μου για να αποθανατισω το φανταστικο αυτο εκατονταετες μοντελο.Βεβαια  το πλοιο αυτο δεν μου θυμιζει την Μελινα Μερκουρη αλλα τις τιτανιες προσπαθειες που εκαναν οι εφοπλιστες της εποχης για την αναπτυξη της καταρακομενης απο το Β' Π.Πολεμο και τον εμφιλιο,  στην ποντοπορο ναυτιλια  και στην ακτοπλοια.Καπετανιοι καραβοκυρυδες μερα νυχτα στο τιμονι κατω απο ολες τις συνθηκες, για να μπορεσουν να ορθοποδισουν με πλοια φαντασματα σε εναν αγωνα που γιγαντωσε την ελληνικη ναυτιλια σε ολες τις θαλασσες του κοσμου.Η ανταμοιβη ολων αυτων ειναι μια αποθηκη του ολπ και οχι ενα λαμπερο θεατρο απο αυτα που χαρισε σε κουλτουριαρηδες η αξεχαστη Μελινα Μερκουρη και δε το λεω για να κακολογισω αλλα για να υπογραμμισω τις ανισοτητες για την προσφορα στην χωρα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

> Όποιος δεν ήρθε χθες σίγουρα έχασε. Και τι δεν είδαμε μέσα σε αυτό το χώρο. Να πω την αλήθεια, η εξωτερική εμφάνιση του κτιρίου σε καμία περίπτωση δε σε προετοιμάζει για το τι θα αντικρίσεις. Όμως άνθρωποι που εργάστηκαν με μεράκι και αγάπη προς τη θάλασσα, έστεισαν έναν πραγματικό θυσαυρό. Υποστηριχτής της προσπάθειας αυτής, ο Καπετάν Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος που για ακόμη μία φορά αποδεικνύει έμπρακτα τη ναυτοσύνη και τη φιλοπατρία του. 
> Συγχαρητήρια στους υπευθύνους του μουσείου αλλά και στην αγαπημένη μας σελίδα του nautilia που οργάνωσε μία τόσο όμορφη εκδήλωση.


Εγώ διερωτώμαι γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτό το "μουσείο" την στιγμή που υπάρχει από δεκετίες το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος, που και ανοικτό έναι στο κοινό και δραστηριότητες έχει και εκδόσεις κάνει και μεγάλη βιβλιοθήκη έχει και χάρτες και σχέδια διαθέτει και μορφώνει τα παιδιά με οργανωμένες ξεναγήσεις. Αυτή η πολυδιάσπαση προσπαθειών και πόρων είναι μία από τις κατάρες της Ελληνικής ιδιαιτερότητας. Προφανώς για να υπάρχει κάποιος "Πρόεδρος" μέσα στους χιλιάδες άλλους "Προέδρους" που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα...!! Εγώ προτείνω οι καλοί αυτοί άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν στο μουσείο αυτό να μεταλαμπαδεύσουν το μεράκι τους, μαζί με όλο το υλικό που διαθέτουν, στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος ώστε μέσω της κοινής προσπαθείας να μεγαλώσει ακόμα περισσότερο και να γίνει ακόμα ποιό αντιπροσωπευτικό της ιστορίας της ναυτικής μας ιστορίας, του Πολεμικού και του Εμπορικού μας Ναυτικού.

----------


## thanos75

> Εγώ διερωτώμαι γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτό το "μουσείο" την στιγμή που υπάρχει από δεκετίες το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος, που και ανοικτό έναι στο κοινό και δραστηριότητες έχει και εκδόσεις κάνει και μεγάλη βιβλιοθήκη έχει και χάρτες και σχέδια διαθέτει και μορφώνει τα παιδιά με οργανωμένες ξεναγήσεις. Αυτή η πολυδιάσπαση προσπαθειών και πόρων είναι μία από τις κατάρες της Ελληνικής ιδιαιτερότητας. Προφανώς για να υπάρχει κάποιος "Πρόεδρος" μέσα στους χιλιάδες άλλους "Προέδρους" που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα...!! Εγώ προτείνω οι καλοί αυτοί άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν στο μουσείο αυτό να μεταλαμπαδεύσουν το μεράκι τους, μαζί με όλο το υλικό που διαθέτουν, στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος ώστε μέσω της κοινής προσπαθείας να μεγαλώσει ακόμα περισσότερο και να γίνει ακόμα ποιό αντιπροσωπευτικό της ιστορίας της ναυτικής μας ιστορίας, του Πολεμικού και του Εμπορικού μας Ναυτικού.


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η πολυδιάσπαση τέτοιων προσπαθειών δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολλά κομμάτια της ναυτικής μας παράδοσης και κληρονομιάς θα είχαν χαθεί αν δεν υπήρχαν πρωτοβουλίες ιδιωτών που προσέφεραν το χρόνο τους και τα χρήματά τους σε φορείς όπως το μουσείο ναυτικής παράδοσης που μαςε προσκάλεσαν και το επισκεφτήκαμε την περασμένη Κυριακή. Ένα παραδειγμα τέτοιας δίσωσης είναι το τρεχαντήρι ¶γιος Εφραίμ που αναφέρθηκε πιο πρίν.



> Από το υπέροχο _σκοπελίτικο τρεχαντήρι_ _"¶γιο Εφραίμ"_ (με ΝΠ 33) που γλύτωσε το κόψιμο την τελευταία στιγμή,


Κατασκευασμένο το 1948 (μήκος 11,0 m πλάτος 3,45 m 10 KOX) σώθηκε από  την επιδοτούμενη καταστροφή και αναπαλαιώθηκε ώστε να μπορέσουμε να δούμε ένα παραδοσιακό ψαράδικο τρεχαντήρι με την αρματωσιά του (τη μπούμα και το φλόκο) με κάθε λεπτομέρεια (μέχρι τις μούδες) ίσως το μοναδικό δείγμα που έχει απομείνει.
trechantirimmt.jpg
trechantirimmt2.jpg

----------

